#launchpad-meeting 2006-12-18
<SteveA> good morning
<thumper> morning SteveA
<thumper> SteveA, spiv, jamesh, ddaa: 4 minute call
<jamesh> call?
<ddaa> jamesh: IOW meeting in 2 mins
<ddaa> Meeting time
<thumper> == Meeting Tim ==
<ddaa> Today the meeting is chaired by thumper
<thumper> oops, typo
<thumper> Time
<jamesh> hence a meeting tim :)
<thumper> awaiting poolie
<thumper> Apologies: lifeless (hols)
<spiv> It's a greeting, like saying "Morning Tim"... "Meeting Tim" ;)
<poolie> hello?
<thumper> hi poolie
<thumper> ** roll call
<poolie> i suggest we move this to the canonical server
<thumper> ok
<poolie> any objections?
<thumper> same channel, same time, different server?
* ddaa does not mind either way
<SteveA> I think it would be very confusing to use the same channel
<SteveA> this channel is used for other meetings
<poolie> #bzrlp then?
<poolie> this is basically a company meeting?
<SteveA> ok
<thumper> I was going to suggets #lp-bzr, but happy either way
<jamesh> it is nominally public though, isn't it?
<jamesh> or will we be discussing more confidential stuff?
<poolie> it's sometimes slightly confidential
<thumper> ok, #bzrlp it is then
<thumper> * let's go ->
#launchpad-meeting 2007-12-18
<thumper> reviewers meeting?
<spiv> I'm here.
<thumper> I'm cleaning up and checking every now and then
<jml> hi
#launchpad-meeting 2007-12-19
<barry> hi everyone.  meeting time!  for the next 45 minutes (or hopefully a lot less) we'll be conducting the ameu reviewers meeting for launchpad
<barry> who's here today?
<BjornT> me
<mwhudson> me
<barry> bac statik ddaa ping
<statik> me
<ddaa> me
<statik> bac is in another time zone this week
<barry> statik: right
<barry> i expect we're a small group today given the holidays
<barry> which is fine.  let's keep this short! :)
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process changes
<barry>    * Tool update
<barry> So...
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry> i propose we skip the next two weeks, so the next meeting would be 9-Jan
<barry> any objections?
<barry> 5...4...3...2...1
<barry> :)
<mwhudson> i'll be off by then
<bac> me
<ddaa> IIRC I'll be away then
<mwhudson> so this is my last ameu reviewer meeting, sniff sniff
<barry> mwhudson: noooooo!!!!
<barry> mwhudson: good luck w/the move!  i'll see you at the asiapac meetings :)
<mwhudson> barry: thanks :)
<barry>  * Action items
<barry> Actions from the last meeting:
<barry>  * barry to edit him some wikis about on-call procedures
<barry>  * intellectronica to work on a cover letter template
 * barry sucks
 * barry needs to edit him some wikis
<barry> i don't believe intellectronica has written a cover letter template.  do you know mwhudson ?
<mwhudson> barry: not to my knowledge
<barry> okay, no biggie
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> the general queue is clear
<barry> 5 branches over sla, but not sure that the needs-replys look too bad
<barry> (given the holidays and such)
<barry> any comment on the queue?
<barry> 5...4...3...2...1
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> probably not much to say here, although i would like to invite a few new reviewers in january
<mwhudson> the state ages on https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ are insane, surely
<barry> mwhudson: certainly for those first few!
<mwhudson> the fix for 121363 claims to be older than the bug :)
<barry> lol
 * barry wonders who stole guido's time machine keys?
<mwhudson> new recruits in january: good idea
 * barry thinks about who mwhudson will mentor
<barry>  * Review process changes
<barry>    * Tool update
<gmb> me (sorry barry)
<barry> gmb: no worries
<mwhudson> i made a couple of changes to the lpreview plugin, sent mail to the list
<mwhudson> would still like more feedback
<barry> mwhudson: btw, this seems like a great success, thanks!
<flacoste> mwhudson: sorry, didn't have one branch cut in a week to test it :/
<mwhudson> flacoste: no worries :)
<barry> gmb: how's the server side going?
<gmb> barry: Alas, with this cycle being so hectic I haven't done much work on it these last two weeks.
<gmb> I'm planning to have a big push tomorrow and Friday assuming that nothing breaks bugs-wise.
<barry> gmb: awesome
<gmb> Hopefully we'll have something working to tie in with the client early in the next cycle.
<barry> cool, then we can kill PendingReviews?
<flacoste> wonderful!!!
<gmb> Kill it dead.
<flacoste> let's send it to the Torture Garden first
 * gmb adopts the look of someone with whom it is suddenly nothing to do.
<barry> we will have a party and dance over its rotting corpse
<barry> well, i'm done for today.  anybody else have anything?
<barry> i guess that's a sign
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<gmb> :)
<mwhudson> thanks barry
<barry> thanks everyone, have a great holiday!
<gmb> You too barry.
<barry> gmb: thanks!
#launchpad-meeting 2008-12-16
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad-meeting to:  Launchpad Meeting Grounds | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting Logs: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ | https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda
<Rinchen> mootbot logs have changed location... again.
#launchpad-meeting 2008-12-17
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bac> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting
<barry> who's here today?
<intellectronica> me
<vednis> me
<sinzui> me
<rockstar> me
<vednis> argh
<barry> vednis: going old skool today?
<mars> barry, ghostbusting
<adeuring> me
<barry> :)
<salgado> me
<flacoste> me
<barry> allenap: ping
<barry> BjornT, cprov, danilos ping
<danilos> me
<intellectronica> barry: BjornT is on leave today
<barry> gmb: ping
<barry> intellectronica: thanks
<gmb> me
<gmb> Thanks barry
<cprov> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Last meeting of the year?
<barry>  * Don't forget to add find-entry-uri rules when exposing new stuff in the API. See [[https://launchpad.canonical.com/API/StyleGuide#Update%20the%20XSLT%20stylesheet|API Style Guide >> Update the XSLT stylesheet]]. -- ''allenap''
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry>  * Action items
<cprov> barry: thanks (I forgot)
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> np
<barry> [TOPIC] last meeting of the year
<MootBot> New Topic:  last meeting of the year
<barry> do you guys want to meet on the 24th?  i don't think i do :)
<barry> shall we make this the last meeting of 08?
<rockstar> Nope
<flacoste> i'm on leave, so +1
<rockstar> I'll probably be out on the 24th
<barry> any objections?
<barry> 5... 4... 3... 2...
<barry> 1
<barry> done
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Don't forget to add find-entry-uri rules when exposing new stuff in the API. See [[https://launchpad.canonical.com/API/StyleGuide#Update%20the%20XSLT%20stylesheet|API Style Guide >> Update the XSLT stylesheet]]. -- ''allenap''
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Don't forget to add find-entry-uri rules when exposing new stuff in the API. See [[https://launchpad.canonical.com/API/StyleGuide#Update%20the%20XSLT%20stylesheet|API Style Guide >> Update the XSLT stylesheet]]. -- ''allenap''
<barry> allenap: the floor is yours
 * gmb blinks
<rockstar> He never me'd, but I asked him to put this on here, so I know what it's about...
<barry> rockstar: i missed that he didn't mii, but go ahead
<abentley> Sorry I'm late.  My CHR day, so schedule's a little off.
<barry> abentley: no worries!
<rockstar> Well, earlier in the cycle, I landed a branch exposing the bmps to the APIp
<rockstar> -p
<rockstar> I didn't update the XSLT stylesheet though, because I didn't know about it, and my reviewer didn't ask about it.
<rockstar> So allenap landed a branch with a bunch of new changes because it seemed I wasn't the only one (I reviewed the branch)
<flacoste> yes
<flacoste> that would have been part of my API reviewer cheat-sheet
<rockstar> So I just want to remind everyone to make sure the wsdl file gets updated on API changes.
<flacoste> (which I didn't do, so I suck)
<bac> the posted link does not work for me.  is it available on the new wiki?
<rockstar> No idea.
<barry> doubtful
<flacoste> nobody moved this yet
<barry> i really need to spend some time moving the dev resources over to the new wiki
<flacoste> afaik
<cprov> rockstar: is it possible to make `lint` complain about it ?
<flacoste> well
<flacoste> there is a gotcha abohut this
<flacoste> in the sense that the XSLT file lives in a separate branch
<flacoste> it's in the launchpadlib branch
<flacoste> not on the launchpad branch
<flacoste> the rationale for having it on launchpadlib was that some users asked for it
<rockstar> Maybe just asking about updating it is enough.  We are all pretty honorable.
<flacoste> and we were hoping for community contrib on it
<flacoste> i agree with rockstar
<rockstar> I mean, if my reviewer asked about it, at least I would have known about it.
<abentley> barry: Yeah, I've been meaning to move the developer documentation over, but I wanted to make sure it was all kosher.
<rockstar> And it would at least be a good reminder.
<barry> abentley: i think it could use some gardening along the way, but if you're bored, go for it! :)
<cprov> well, if we don't have a code check it's very likely that even the most honorable programmer will forget to do it once in while.
<cprov> but I'm fine with it being part of the dev & reviewers guidelines.
<barry> if devs don't remember it needs to be updated, it's likely some reviewers will also not remember
 * barry looks in mirror
<barry> cprov: i definitely think that's a good start
<abentley> barry: I'm meaning https://launchpad.canonical.com/DeveloperDocumentation, and it seems pretty clean to me.
<barry> flacoste: can we just pawn this one off on you too as part of the api reviewer cheatsheet?
<flacoste> barry: sure
<barry> abentley: oh yeah, that looks fine.  it would be great to move those over.  the reviewer ones need more gardening
<barry> flacoste: thanks
<barry> abentley: thanks
<barry> anything else on this topic?
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> the floor is open.  do you have anything else to discuss today?
<abentley> barry: bzr send.
<barry> abentley: give me some good news!
<rockstar> yay!
<abentley> When the next rev of launchpad goes live, "bzr send --no-bundle --mail-to merge@code.launchpad.net" should Just Work.
<flacoste> awesome!
<rockstar> Woot!
<abentley> It will create a merge directive attached to an email in your configured mail client.
<abentley> The body of that email will be used as an initial comment.
<flacoste> this is great
<barry> this is fantastic
<abentley> The diff in the merge directive will be attached as the review diff.
<flacoste> so we could upgrade lpreview on top of that
<barry> flacoste: +1
 * mars can see that becoming a new alias in his bazaar.conf
<flacoste> to integrate the lint and other stuff
<abentley> mars: Yes, I highly recommend setting an alias.
<abentley> flacoste: Yes, that's one option.  Another would be extending bzr send so that we can just hook that in.
<sinzui> abentley: can I specify a diff or the revision to make the diff from?
<abentley> sinzui: Yes.
<barry> abentley: does it play nice with looms?
<rockstar> barry, does anything? :)
<barry> lol
<abentley> barry: Not in combination with Launchpad.
<barry> abentley: gotcha
<abentley> barry: Sorry, but LP is branch-obsessed, and doesn't really grok loom threads.
<flacoste> abentley, barry: i'd expect a bzr send on a bzr export-loom-ed branch should Just Work
<abentley> flacoste: Right.
<flacoste> export-loom FTW!
<mars> abentley, will it do dependant branches properly?
<barry> flacoste: right, but you'd have to be careful about exported higher threads so they don't include too much diff
<abentley> flacoste: But your branch must have a public location specified.
<barry> mars: yeah, exactly
<abentley> mars: No.
<mars> :(
<abentley> mars: Merge directives (bzr send output) have no concept of a dependent branch.  They only specify a change to apply.
<mars> ah, ok
<abentley> Merge proposals have dropped the dependent branch feature for now, because it greatly complicates things.  It's an 80/20 rule.
<mars> right
<rockstar> Yup
<barry> well, this is still a great advance, thanks code team!
<abentley> Oh, I should mention that the diffs will appear in the email and on the web page.
<barry> abentley: will there be an easier way to download the diff? rather than cut-n-paste?
<rockstar> In the email as an attachment, right?
<abentley> barry: It will be an attachment in the email, but on the web UI, not yet.
<abentley> However, it's a librarian file, so we can get that into edge soon, if we want.
 * rockstar is so essited!
<barry> very cool
<allenap> er, me, sorry.
<rockstar> allenap, I got your back.
<abentley> One of the cool things about this feature is virtually any URL works.  I just sent a merge proposal with the target branch specified as http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev, and it correctly picked the LP branch.
<rockstar> abentley, that's effing awesome
<abentley> Note that LP does not handle bunldes yet, so for best results, specify --no-bundle.
<rockstar> abentley, how does it handle branches it doesn't know about?
<abentley> That will ensure it checks that the appropriate revisions are present at the public location.
<abentley> rockstar: For source branches it doesn't know about, it creates a new RemoteBranch.  For target branches it doesn't know about, it errors.
<rockstar> Okay.  That error is then emailed to me?
<abentley> rockstar: Yes.
<rockstar> abentley, once again: woot
<mars> abentley, rockstar, you may want to copy the questions from this meeting into the feature FAQ, once it's written
<abentley> mars: Good thought.
<rockstar> mars, point
<rockstar> Well, since barry is gone, I guess the meeting is over...  :)
<barry> i'm not gone, just my irc sucks
<barry> is this thing on?
<abentley> The one bad thing is my holidays start today, so I won't be on duty to answer questions until the new year.
<barry> but is there anything else for today?  any other topics?
<rockstar> abentley, we should chat and I should get a brain dump then.
<abentley> rockstar: Sounds good.
<rockstar> dd if=/dev/abentley of=/dev/rockstar
<abentley> rockstar: Remember the ending of Indy 4? :-)
<barry> i guess we're done then? :)
<rockstar> Yup!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:33.
<intellectronica> thanks barry
<barry> happy holidays and new year!
<mars> thanks barry
<mars> see you all in the new year!
<allenap> rockstar: Thanks dude, I saw that! :)
<allenap> rockstar: I am so not on the ball today.
<rockstar> allenap: no prob
#launchpad-meeting 2008-12-18
<Ursinha> time for the weekly show
<al-maisan> me
<Ursinha> #startmeeting
<Ursinha> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:01. The chair is Ursinha.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Ursinha> weeee I love MootBot
<Ursinha> me!
<sinzui> me
<al-maisan> me
<flacoste> me
<intellectronica> me
<herb> me
<Ursinha> rockstar, ping
<rockstar> me
<Ursinha> henninge is not here
<henninge> me
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> cool, everyone is here
<Ursinha> apologies from matsubara and bigjools, both on leave
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Agenda
<Ursinha>  * Next meeting
<Ursinha>  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs-
<Ursinha>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha>  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Next meeting
<Ursinha> it will be xmas day :) so, no meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Next meeting
<Ursinha> the thursday after will new year's day, so next meeting will be on Jan 8th, is that okay for you guys?
<flacoste> stub is offline doing an internet upgrade
<rockstar> That's more than okay with me.
<Ursinha> flacoste, I saw jtv's mail, thanks!
<Ursinha> awesome
<Ursinha> jan 8th will be
<henninge> I'll be here ... ;)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha> None!
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha> cool
<rockstar> Ursinha, I was just going to ditch the next two meetings.  :)
<henninge> Wow!
<Ursinha> henninge, what?
<Ursinha> today it'll be fast!
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs-
<Ursinha> two oopses and two bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs-
<Ursinha> the oopses: timeout on +newaccount (OOPS-1083H1147), and ubuntu/+builds (OOPS-1083D1281), but I couldn't access them in time, they were giving me the permission denied message
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083H1147
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083D1281
<Ursinha> al-maisan, can you take a look at the ubuntu/+builds one? I don't know if it's alright, but I don't recall seeing those before
<al-maisan> Ursinha: will do.
<Ursinha> and the newaccount one I guess it's registry
<Ursinha> al-maisan, thank you!
<Ursinha> [ACTION] al-maisan to take a look at OOPS-1083D1281
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083D1281
<MootBot> ACTION received:  al-maisan to take a look at OOPS-1083D1281
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083D1281
<Ursinha> sinzui, hi
<Ursinha> sinzui, can you or someone look at that timeout oops, please?
<Ursinha> erm
<Ursinha> let's move to the bugs
<Ursinha> two bugs for bugs team, api related
<Ursinha> bug 308982, bug 296293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308982 in malone "ForbiddenAttribute error when setting private field over webservice" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296293 in malone "Trying to search through the API for bugtasks passing milestone="url" gives a 500, Internal Server Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296293
<Ursinha> intellectronica, hi :)
<intellectronica> Ursinha: i'm dealing with both
<Ursinha> intellectronica, awesome! can you set the attributes on the second one, please?
<Ursinha> I'd love to have that fixed
<sinzui> Ursinha: I can, but I think the problems are in the syouz domain
<intellectronica> sure, doing that now
<Ursinha> sinzui, the +newaccount one?
 * Ursinha looks again
 * sinzui opened the second oops twice. oops
<al-maisan> sinzui: how so?
<al-maisan> ah
<Ursinha> oh :)
<henninge> ee?
<rockstar> oi
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> sinzui, so, what do you think?
<sinzui> Ursinha: This may be a duplicate. bac is has a fix for some readonly items in review now
<Ursinha> sinzui, right, I'll talk to him about it
<Ursinha> didn't have the time to investigate, oops was unavailable
<Ursinha> [ACTION] Ursinha to talk to bac about OOPS-1083H1147
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083H1147
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to talk to bac about OOPS-1083H1147
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083H1147
<Ursinha> right
<bac> sinzui: i did not address those bugs as it looked like intellectronica was on it.  i can include in my branch if we want
<sinzui> The specific issue in the oops is that the bugs API is not properly documented
<Ursinha> sinzui, oh, you're talking about bugs' bugs
<intellectronica> well, it's not really a documentation problem. when the annotations are fixed the documentation should pick it up just fine
<sinzui> bug 308982 indicates that the bug API exported some of the attributes as mutable, and they are not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308982 in malone "ForbiddenAttribute error when setting private field over webservice" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308982
<intellectronica> exactly
<Ursinha> well, are you going to keep them intellectronica?
<intellectronica> keep them exported, but correct the annotation, yes
 * sinzui now sees the real oops
<Ursinha> okay
<Ursinha> can you comment on the bug properly? guess you're already doing that, but anyway :)
<Ursinha> intellectronica, ^
<intellectronica> doing that
<Ursinha> intellectronica, thanks
<Ursinha> sinzui, and the oops...
<sinzui> Ursinha: I investigated the logintokens this morning. They work (by work, I stole someone's account--they really work)
<sinzui> Ursinha: There was definitely something wrong in the DB yesterday that caused this.
<sinzui> Ursinha: replication perhaps
<Ursinha> sinzui, right. I'll watch it for the next hours/days
<Ursinha> will bring the issue to attention if occurs again
<Ursinha> [ACTION] Ursinha to watch for new occurrences of OOPS-1083H1147 the next hours/days
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083H1147
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to watch for new occurrences of OOPS-1083H1147 the next hours/days
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1083H1147
<Ursinha> thanks sinzui
<Ursinha> we have three critical bugs
<Ursinha> all fix committed
<Ursinha> one is that launchpad-bugzilla one that was always there
<Ursinha> one is soyuz and another coswe
<Ursinha> argh
<Ursinha> *code
<al-maisan> aha :)
<Ursinha> rockstar, can you set the right status, please please please? :)
<Ursinha> rockstar, good morning, btw :P
<rockstar> Do we need to close out 2.1.12?
<Ursinha> rockstar, we'll need to close it, yeah
<rockstar> I think I'll probably just do the two birds/one stone thing then.
<Ursinha> two birds? lol
<Ursinha> rockstar, thanks :)
<henninge> "Close out" is setting all the statusses on bugs and blueprints to Released, right?
<Ursinha> rockstar, but setting the status of the critical to fix release is fine for now
<Ursinha> henninge, right :)
<Ursinha> all of you, please, having pending items to close, let's do it!
<henninge> Pleeease do that.
<Ursinha> or close or redirect to 2.2.1
<Ursinha> henninge, what do you mean?
<henninge> Mat includes a link to the milestone page in the release announcement and I find the current state of that page less than fitting to be released publicly.
<al-maisan> we did that for the Soyuz 2.1.12 milestone today
<al-maisan> i.e. close it out.
<Ursinha> al-maisan, great, thanks a lot
<Ursinha> henninge, hmm
<Ursinha> mrevell, hi :)
<mrevell> hey there Ursinha
<Ursinha> want to be the special guest ?
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> see what henninge said above, please
<mrevell> Sorry, I haven't been following the meeting, I'm about to go on a call.
 * mrevell looks
<Ursinha> mrevell, no problem, you don't have to
<Ursinha> join the meeting, that is
 * henninge used "Mat" on purpose ... ;)
<mrevell> :) Yes, I do see what henninge says and I agree but I think we should fix it by updating statuses
<mrevell> not by removing the link from the release notes :)
<henninge> that is what I mean!
<henninge> :-)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> right, so let's all do the effort to close the items out
<Ursinha> right all?
<Ursinha> soyuz already done
<rockstar> Yes, but often, many of us are not awake when they go from committed to released.
<Ursinha> rockstar, I know that
<Ursinha> but they'll be online later, right? :)
<Ursinha> they always come back
<Ursinha> let's try to close it all for the end of Friday
<Ursinha> I think it's a good day
<Ursinha> everyone ok with that?
<Ursinha> hope so
<Ursinha> let's move on
<Ursinha> thanks mrevell
<Ursinha> and everyone else :)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<herb> * Yesterday (2008-12-17) - Rolled out r7469 as 2.1.12
<herb> * Bugs #156453 and #118625 continue to be a problem, resulting in restarts of codebrowse multiple times this week.
<Ursinha> hi herb
<herb> * Bug #260171 continues to be a problem as well
<herb> hi
<herb> * Bug #252807 has cropped up a couple of times this week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<herb> * Bugs #49676 & #45419 are becoming more and more important as we spend more and more time dealing with spam on launchpad, a process which is far too manual.
<ubottu> Bug 260171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/260171 is private
<ubottu> Bug 252807 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/252807 is private
<ubottu> Bug 49676 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/49676 is private
<Ursinha> holy cow
<Ursinha> rockstar, the loggerhead one you can comment, I guess
<Ursinha> also the codebrowse hanging other
<rockstar> I can, but I only saw the cherrypick, don't know the context.  I know we've been trying.
<rockstar> Python sucks.
<rockstar> :)
<Ursinha> don't say that
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> rockstar, what can you do about it?
<Ursinha> talk with beuno?
<sinzui> loggerhead's app and infrastructure sucks
<rockstar> We're working hard to try and get those leaks down, but right now, it's black magic.
<rockstar> sinzui, it's gotten a lot better, but the memory usage hasn't gone down...  :/
<Ursinha> rockstar, well... the same thing as every week... comment on the bug and stuff
<rockstar> I could expand that to "Python's tool support sucks"
<Ursinha> even if the comment is "man, no idea wha't happening"
<al-maisan> this is a really cheerful meeting :)
<al-maisan> all technology sucks BTW :)
<Ursinha> al-maisan, you should come over every weelk :)
<rockstar> Well, I can do that once a week if you like.  I'll probably just use the API and a cron job.
<Ursinha> al-maisan, :)
<al-maisan> sure ;)
<herb> rockstar: I think we can tolerate the memory usage being in the 1.5-2GB range if the app didn't go on walk about from time to time.  1.5-2GB and responding quickly is fine.  1.5-2GB and taking 10+ seconds to respond, no so much.
<rockstar> herb: I'm 95% sure that the two are closely related.
<herb> rockstar: I suspect so.
<herb> rockstar: but I didn't want to focus on the memory issue and lose the performance problem in the process.
<rockstar> Well, I'm pretty free for the next two weeks, so I'll probably check it out at some point.
<Ursinha> rockstar, great
<Ursinha> please
<Ursinha> I pay you a coke on allhands
<rockstar> :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> right, the other problems
<Ursinha> bug 260171 is also code
<ubottu> Bug 260171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/260171 is private
<Ursinha> bug 49676, sinzui, is this registry?
<ubottu> Bug 49676 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/49676 is private
<Ursinha> damn private bugs..
<sinzui> Ursinha: yes
<Ursinha> sinzui, well, is something to be done about that?
<rockstar> I know nothing about 260171 -- I'll have to wait for AsiaPac to wake up.
<Ursinha> rockstar, I see that are other code bugs
<Ursinha> or you or me can talk to them later
<rockstar> Ursinha, yea, I'll bug 'em.  I need to bug mwh anyway.
<sinzui> i am still planning a follow to my CHR email, the one where I ask how many man hours are we wasting doing manual labour when we could have built tools to do it for us
<rockstar> But we're almost all on leave for the next two weeks.
<sinzui> I don't want to commit to when these items will be fix until I really know their priority.
<Ursinha> [ACTION] Ursinha and rockstar to talk to code people about 260171 and 252807
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha and rockstar to talk to code people about 260171 and 252807
<Ursinha> sinzui, fair enough.
<Ursinha> [ACTION] sinzui to find out the priority of automatizing manual processes such as bug 49676
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to find out the priority of automatizing manual processes such as bug 49676
<ubottu> Bug 49676 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/49676 is private
<Ursinha> is that ok?
<ubottu> Bug 49676 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/49676 is private
<rockstar> Ursinha, 252807 is being solved bf abentley's work.  It'll probably be in 2.2.1
<rockstar> s/bf/by
<Ursinha> rockstar, right
<Ursinha> rockstar, can you ask him to do a follow-up in the bug
<Ursinha> please?
<Ursinha> and assign it to 2.2.1 milestone, if appropriated
<rockstar> Ursinha, he's on leave 'til next year.
<Ursinha> rockstar, well, I can do that so
<rockstar> I don't know the details of his work though, so I can't make a solid commitment on when it'll land though.
<Ursinha> [ACTION] talk to abentley about the status of bug 252807
<MootBot> ACTION received:  talk to abentley about the status of bug 252807
<ubottu> Bug 252807 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/252807 is private
<ubottu> Bug 252807 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/252807 is private
<Ursinha> that's okay
<Ursinha> anything else for herb?
<Ursinha> moving on
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> as jvt mail said, also flacoste, stub is offline, so isn't here
<Ursinha> everything went fine in the rollout
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> anything for stub?
<Ursinha> I'll mail him later, if needed
<Ursinha> if not, and everyone's okay with that, and have nothing to say, I'll declare finished our last production meeting of 2008
<flacoste> objectivion!
<flacoste> i have something
<Ursinha> you always do :)
<Ursinha> go ahead
<flacoste> :-)
<flacoste> there has been one r-c branched landed after the roll-out
<flacoste> cprov's branch
<flacoste> is there any other r-c issues today
<flacoste> ?
<Ursinha> flacoste, not that I'm aware of
<flacoste> anything that we need to fix and make as part of a follow-up roll-out?
<rockstar> Not from code
<Ursinha> no weird oopses
<Ursinha> no strange bugs, afai checked
<flacoste> i've seen one, but i'm not sure yet if we should worry about it
<Ursinha> flacoste, oops?
<Ursinha> or bug?
<Ursinha> or what
<flacoste> yeah OOPS-1082A2155
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1082A2155
<flacoste> 14 of those
<Ursinha> this one I was investigating before the meeting
<Ursinha> but couldn't do it on time
<Ursinha> flacoste, are you doing the same?
<flacoste> Ursinha: yes, i'll have a look at it
<Ursinha> thanks flacoste
<flacoste> sinzui, cprov, henninge: anything else?
<Ursinha> [ACTION] flacoste to look at OOPS-1082A2155
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1082A2155
<MootBot> ACTION received:  flacoste to look at OOPS-1082A2155
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1082A2155
<henninge> nope
<flacoste> cprov: does you r-c landing warrants a re-roll?
<Ursinha> flacoste, I'll let you know if something weird appears
<al-maisan> cprov i snot here
<al-maisan> is not here
<Ursinha> flacoste, I guess cprov is out
<Ursinha> as al-maisan said :)
<al-maisan> I believe he is collecting his wife from the airport
<sinzui> flacoste: nothing from me
<al-maisan> I don't know of any rc's in Soyuz land
<Ursinha> al-maisan, do you know if he will return?
<al-maisan> Ursinha: he certaily will .. the question is when :)
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> sorry
<al-maisan> *certainly*
<Ursinha> I mean today
<flacoste> the landing was about:
<flacoste> Clearer PPA signing key UID format
<flacoste>         ('Launchpad %(ppa.title)s').
<Ursinha> al-maisan, https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzTestPlan/2.1.12
<Ursinha> the items needstesting in there
<Ursinha> I guess
 * al-maisan takes a look
<Ursinha> the one flacoste pointed
<Ursinha> exactly :)
<flacoste> Ursinha: ok, so i'll postpone the decision for a re-roll to the investigation of the OOPs and cprov prodiving info on the branch
<Ursinha> flacoste, okay
<al-maisan> re. cprov, he is also not feeling well today .. he might have to go and see a doctor
<Ursinha> worth a quick call to him?
<Ursinha> very quick
<al-maisan> what do you mean?
<Ursinha> or asking kiko maybe
<al-maisan> call him on the phone?
<Ursinha> al-maisan, yes, the old technology
<Ursinha> :)
<al-maisan> kiko is travelling
<Ursinha> so we have no way out
<Ursinha> flacoste, what do you suggest?
<flacoste> Ursinha, al-maisan: i'll call his cell
<Ursinha> flacoste, great, thanks
<Ursinha> anything else?
<al-maisan> why is the call necessary?
<al-maisan> what is the matter of urgency?
<flacoste> al-maisan: to decide if we are doing another roll-out today or not
<Ursinha> to decide about the re-roll
<Ursinha> yes
<flacoste> al-maisan: iow, does this branch needs to be in production
<al-maisan> this one: r7471 [testfix][release-critical] Fixing test failure in the previous revision. ?
<flacoste> al-maisan: the previous one
<Ursinha> al-maisan, no, the previous one
<al-maisan> ah, I see.
<flacoste> well, both of them actually
<flacoste> since they go together :-)
<Ursinha> :)
<al-maisan> proposal: I will check later to see whether cprov is back on-line
<flacoste> al-maisan: cool
<al-maisan> if not, I can give him a call and ask the question
<Ursinha> al-maisan, alright
<Ursinha> thanks
<Ursinha> well
<Ursinha> anything else?
<Ursinha> soooo
<Ursinha> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting, the last one of the year 2008! Happy Holidays everyone, see you all next year! See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<Ursinha> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:53.
<rockstar> Thanks Ursinha!
<Ursinha> yay!
<Ursinha> thank you all guys
<henninge> Happy holidays to you, too!
<Ursinha> henninge, thanks!
<al-maisan> Bye!
<intellectronica> thanks Ursinha
<Rinchen>  /msg ChanServ DROP #launchpad-code c78a48bd:bd76b7dc
<mwhudson> Rinchen: hi :)
<Rinchen> ah, a space!
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> we're moving from launchpad-code on freenode to launchpad-dev
<Rinchen> so I dropped the reserved channel
<thumper> Rinchen: we are moving now?
<Rinchen> no
<mwhudson> launchpad-code on irc.internal to launchpad-dev on freenode, you mean?
<Rinchen> I'm just doing housekeeping
<mwhudson> or??
<mwhudson> ah, ok
<Rinchen> yes
<Rinchen> yes mwhudson
<Rinchen> it was going from -code to -code but we decided today to go to launchpad-dev to adhere with freenode conventions
<Rinchen> and of course, we already have the channel
<Rinchen> it's just locked up tighter than thumper's daughters
<thumper> :)
#launchpad-meeting 2009-12-17
<Ursinha> ahem
<Ursinha> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:01. The chair is Ursinha.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<allenap> me
<Ursinha> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<Ursinha> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<Ursinha> :)
<allenap> me
<Ursinha> me
<al-maisan> me
<Ursinha> rockstar, Chex, ping
<danilos> me
<gary_poster> me but team lead call is winding down
<Ursinha> gary_poster, ok, so half-me :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<Chex> me
<Ursinha> gary_poster, want to have another person to join in your behalf?
<Ursinha> sinzui, guess your case is the same as gary_poster's
<sinzui> me
<sinzui> I am attending two meetings
<gary_poster> Ursinha: no, I think I need to multitask :-) thank you though
<Ursinha> sinzui, you're a ninja
<Ursinha> gary_poster, ok, thanks :)
<Ursinha> stub and rockstar are missing, they can join later, I suppose
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha>  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Ursinha>  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha>  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>   * Chex to follow up with thumper about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<Ursinha>   * matsubara to talk to bugs team about https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1439EB784 and file a bug on oops-tools to handle LaunchpadTimeoutError correctly
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1439EB784
<Ursinha>     * filed bug 495609, haven't talked to bugs team about it yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495609 in oops-tools "api timeouts should be in the timeouts section" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495609
<Ursinha>   * matsubara to add +filebug timeout oopses to the bug report
<Ursinha>     * added
<Ursinha>   * matsubara to email stub about the DBA report
<Ursinha>     * emailed
<Ursinha> Chex, what do you say about your item?
<Ursinha> all the others are ok
<Chex> So I spoke with Thumper about this, and he is aware of the issue, and has been trying to talk to the bzr team about this.
<Chex> He suggested that I also file a bug to track this issue, which I am working on doing now.
<Ursinha> thanks Chex
<Ursinha> [action] Chex to file a bug about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Chex to file a bug about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<Ursinha> moving on
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha> == OOPS report ==
<Ursinha> sadly the partial oops reports aren't ready yet, because automated generation is disabled and it takes about 4 hours for the lpnet one to complete
<Ursinha> the script is still running on devpad since I put it to work about 3 hours ago
<Ursinha> I know this is a performance problem that will be worked on by matsubara when he returns in January
<Ursinha> danilos, answering your earlier question, I don't think it's possible to have the old oops-tools easily, because it was changed to record oopses in the database instead of merely parsing the oops files (the new oops-tools, called oops-db)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=db
<Ursinha> BUT I'll talk to matsubara to see if there's something we can do about it, besides fixing the performance/locks problems in this new version (using the older version only to have partial summaries, for instance)
<Ursinha> thanks ubottu :P
<Ursinha> in this meantime I'll do some investigation myself
<Ursinha> also, as soon as I have a list of oopses for lpnet, I'll let you all know - should be in one hour or so (hopefully)
<Ursinha> and sorry about that
<Ursinha> == failing scripts ==
<Ursinha> all scripts that were failing last week haven't failed today (karma-update, allocate-revision-karma and a few others)
<Ursinha> I'll keep watching for the next days to be sure the problem is fixed
<Ursinha> == critical bugs ==
<Ursinha> there's currently one critical bug, bug 495250
<Ursinha> sinzui, is this really critical? I see it's targeted to 3.1.13 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495250 in launchpad-registry "there goes the neighbourhood (launchpad is getting owned by spammers)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495250
<sinzui> YES IT IS
<Ursinha> sinzui, do you have plans to try to include it in a reroll?
<sinzui> Ursinha: we need to see this on staging and give it a good review, so we decided to pursue this as a CP, not for roll out
<sinzui> Ursinha: There is a small change for a reroll
<Ursinha> sinzui, right, thanks for the info
<danilos> Ursinha, still, we just discussed it during TL call and we feel we should still try to use the old version; it can't be that hard to go through bzr log and come up with an older version
<sinzui> Ursinha: Chex is putting the branch on staging now
<Ursinha> danilos, that's what I'll work on to figure out
<danilos> that was about oops tools, sorry
<danilos> Ursinha, thanks
<Ursinha> danilos, I got it :)
<Ursinha> sinzui, good
<Ursinha> danilos, are we planning to have a reroll?
<danilos> Ursinha, no re-roll unless OOPS summaries or we see hordes of people complaining about something on #launchpad
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to try to come up with an older working version of oops-tools (non oops-db version)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=db
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to try to come up with an older working version of oops-tools (non oops-db version)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=db
<Chex> sinzui: that branch is there now
<Ursinha> danilos, right, as I expected
<sinzui> \o/
<al-maisan> :)
<Ursinha> ok, thanks everyone
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
 * Ursinha waves to Chex
<Ursinha> I wonder if I'm still connected
<danilos> Ursinha, you are not
<Ursinha> danilos, thanks
<Ursinha> Chex don't want to talk with us :)
<Chex> sorry folks
<Chex> LOSA report for this week:
<Chex>  The LP 3.1.12 roll-out was yesterday. The rollout went well overall, but there were some issues that we are continuing to address. Please see the Incident report here: https://wiki.canonical.com/IncidentReports/2009-12-16-Launchpad-Rollout
<Chex> - LP read-only mode had issues during the rollout last night.
<Chex> - The LP librarian has been adjusted so that we should be fine for space over the holidays.
<Chex> - Importd bug on code-branches being left behind:
<Chex>         : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/497569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497569 in launchpad-code "code imports are not cleaned up on disk after an import times out" [Undecided,New]
<Chex> and thats all for us this week.
<Ursinha> anything for Chex?
<Ursinha> ok, cool
<Ursinha> thanks Chex
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> well, stub isn't here so I'll mail him about the report
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to send one email to stub about the db report
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to send one email to stub about the db report
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> none in the page, does anyone have something?
<Ursinha> I'll take this as a no :)
<Ursinha> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<Ursinha> Happy holidays and see you all next year!
<Ursinha> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:17.
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
<al-maisan> thanks Ursinha
<gary_poster> Ursinha: thank you.  (stub is on vacation and will be back Dec 21)
<Ursinha> oh I have an lpnet summary! weeeee
<Ursinha> https://devpad.canonical.com/~ursula/lpnet-oops.html
<Ursinha> danilos, ^
<danilos> Ursinha, thank you
<EsatYuce> who knows about GPG key?
